# Greetings from Mt Rainier



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Leslie!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, Leslie!

My first advice is to get the locally adapted PNW survivor bees.
Do some research there to find out more information.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west Alabama.


----------



## PNWLeslie (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks to all for the welcomes! I'm enjoying cruising around in the threads and learning SO much! thanks also for advice to find local PNW survivor bees, that is exactly my plan and I have a couple of sources, one very local (but not checked out yet) and one further away and commercial, but good rep. So - the research continues. I'm also looking at the plants/trees we already have on the place that the bees like, and considering what other flowers, herbs, etc. to plant to support the bees and other pollinators in the area. it seemed so simple when I first thought of it and now ... a LOT of information! All good, though.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If you have lands and don't mind the invasive species then Borage both white and
blue is what I recommend in successive planting. You can also try the buckwheat, white clovers (not red),
sainfoin, canola and mustard. Anis hyssop, Russian sage and sages will bloom a long time. Add more
as time goes by.


----------



## PNWLeslie (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks BeePro, I really appreciate this info, it's exactly what I've been looking for. We have a runaway comfrey patch that the local bumblebees work over for as long as there are flowers, most of the summer. I've been meaning to tear it out because we don't use comfrey, but...now I see its value so it stays. We have a lot of volunteer white clover, too, and the honeybees love it...will be planting more of that as I take back a disused paddock. No end in sight! LOL


----------

